# Calling all Blonde Poos



## mairi1

I thought it might be nice to start a colour coded thread. When I was looking for a puppy I was desperate to see how the puppy would look when a bit older. I was glued to JoJo's fab coat catalogue during my puppy search .
I secretly love red poos and was going to start a thread calling all red owners to post a pic of their gorgeous poos then thought I should really start with my own puppy!!! Couldn't leave her out . Is it just me or has there been less light coloured puppies recently?.. Maybe the daily bath requirement is putting people off 
So, a thread containing lots of gorgeous blonde/buff/cream and generally light coloured cps would be lovely, please post photos.. I'll start ...Molly at nearly 6 months (American / Mini)
X


----------



## lady amanda

OH!!! is she ever cute!!!!

I will post Lady....with her long shaggy fur...and her new Do that takes some getting used to.


----------



## mairi1

Aw little lady is sooo tiny after her 'new do'... Very sweet. 
Hope she is a bit more comfortable in the heat... We don't have that problem in Scotland 
X


----------



## theaccessman

Molly is just adorable
She looks right at home on that pretty pink bed
Is it hers? Because she is looking in the photo as it might be


----------



## Ali79

Molly is gorgeous - below are photos of Beau as a puppy (more apricot than blonde) and more recently chilling on the sofa


----------



## Broughty

Not sure if this will work as testing out photobucket but Alfie after helping in the garden (before a groom)










And helping with the dishwasher (after a groom)


----------



## mairi1

Beau is very aptly named ... A real beauty


----------



## mairi1

Oh Alfie is gorgeous.., haven't seen him before I don't think


----------



## mairi1

theaccessman said:


> Molly is just adorable
> She looks right at home on that pretty pink bed
> Is it hers? Because she is looking in the photo as it might be


Haha... No its not her bed although you'd think it was as she spends more time in it than her own


----------



## Broughty

Thank you! I love all the blonde poos. I haven't posted pictures before - technophobe! Seem to have mastered it so no stopping me now!


----------



## Jeanie

Tilly as a puppy 









Tilly now at 10months 











Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## TraceyT33

omg these pics are fab...... they are all gorgeous 
My Millie is blonde/buff colouring, she is 5 weeks old at the mo. Not got long to wait


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy

Honey at 7 months


----------



## mairi1

Aww Tilly always looks fab 
Tracey, you'll need to add Millie on 
This is Molly at 6 weeks (on the left) with her brother Ollie xx
http://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o538/mairi_mack/320777a3.jpg


----------



## JoJo

Thank you so much Mairi for your lovely comments about the Coat Colour Catalogue .. I would love to add Molly, if you wouldn't mind .. 

I love adding new cockapoos to it .. so please contact me via My Dogs Life if you are willing to let me add your lovely cockapoos xxx

My cream/blonde/buff girl ...


----------



## MillieDog

Lovely blonde poo's all of them and yet all so different


----------



## RuthMill

Molly is such a doll...


----------



## Jeanie

Loving all the pics of the blonde poos. 
They are all so alike but yet so different x 


Jeanie x


----------



## mairi1

JoJo said:


> Thank you so much Mairi for your lovely comments about the Coat Colour Catalogue .. I would love to add Molly, if you wouldn't mind ..
> 
> I love adding new cockapoos to it .. so please contact me via My Dogs Life if you are willing to let me add your lovely cockapoos xxx
> 
> My cream/blonde/buff girl ...


Aw thank you..,I'd love to have you add Molly 
Honey is such a beautiful girl.

Yes the blonde poos are all gorgeous yet all so different but they all have a certain je ne sais quois!!


----------



## Beth Watkins

I always wanted a cream/blonde 'poo but settled for black- as all the cream pups had been sold! 

Although I can certainly say if I get another poo in years to come I can definitely say ill go for a cream one! 

All of your dogs are so beautiful


----------



## colpa110

My little blondie...as a pup, my fav picture of us together and With JulieB's Betty at a recent walk....


----------



## Rufini

Awww  I love them all. If I was to get another 'Poo I really want a blonde one, to match my hair  Vincent and Dan are almost twins, I want my twin 'Poo too!!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Izzy at 9 weeks









At 1 year, needing a trim .....


----------



## JoJo

mairi1 said:


> Aw thank you..,I'd love to have you add Molly
> Honey is such a beautiful girl.
> 
> Yes the blonde poos are all gorgeous yet all so different but they all have a certain je ne sais quois!!


Thank you so much .. I have PM'ed you and will add Molly with great pleasure .. she is a beauty xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown

All gorgeous poos and the rate at which Bertie is fading I might be able to add him here soon - lol


----------



## Rufini

Bertie Brown said:


> All gorgeous poos and the rate at which Bertie is fading I might be able to add him here soon - lol


Vincent might be joining him as he's really fading down his spine!


----------



## Janev1000

A sleepy one of Biscuit! x


----------



## Janev1000

Biscuit when he was 3 weeks. His coat was quite straight looking then. x


----------



## mairi1

colpa110 said:


> My little blondie...as a pup, my fav picture of us together and With JulieB's Betty at a recent walk together..


Aw little Betty.. A true blonde bombshell . I remember reading your post on JoJo's website when I was puppy searching, dreaming that i could have a puppy even half as gorgeous as Betty . Love the photo of you both, You look great together 
xx



ali-s.j. said:


> Izzy at 9 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1 year, needing a trim .....


Thank you Ali...These photos are lovely of Izzy, love Her long coat, it'd be lovely to meet her one day 
xx



JoJo said:


> Thank you so much .. I have PM'ed you and will add Molly with great pleasure .. she is a beauty xxx


Thank you JoJo, I have PM'd you back 
xx



Janev1000 said:


> A sleepy one of Biscuit! x





Janev1000 said:


> Biscuit when he was 3 weeks. His coat was quite straight looking then. x


LOVE these photos of biscuit, he's Such a sweet boy. The one of him as a baby is stunning, no wonder you fell for him .. He doesn't look real!! 
xx


----------



## caradunne

It is amazing how different they all are; so here is Izzy, now 2 years old.

Izzy at 10 weeks:









Izzy now:


----------



## mairi1

Oh Izzy is just a wee doll ... She's still so puppy like despite her age, gorgeous. I met her half brother Teddy last week, Teresa was saying how Izzy is just a dainty little thing, what does she weigh? Beautiful.
xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

They're all gorgeous! I love the blondes  & the apricots  I have one of each!

Izzie is blonde, but as a puppy she was golden









Now she's cream (she's almost two years old)

















And Poppy is apricot, at 6 weeks









Now she's nearly 1 year old


----------



## Janev1000

They are lovely pics Laura! Love the 3rd one of Izzie - her coat is like Biscuit's and such a dinky little puppy one of Poppy! - gorgeous! x


----------



## Jeanie

Izzie and Tilly are very alike only that Izzie is smaller. 😳


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Janev1000 said:


> They are lovely pics Laura! Love the 3rd one of Izzie - her coat is like Biscuit's and such a dinky little puppy one of Poppy! - gorgeous! x


Aww thank you very much  Cockapoos have such gorgeous coats 
& yeah couldn't believe how small Poppy was! She's even smaller than Izzie fully grown lol x



Jeanie said:


> Izzie and Tilly are very alike only that Izzie is smaller. &#55357;&#56883;
> 
> Jeanie &#55357;&#56841;


Yeah they do have a similar coat  But Izzie is quite small and Tilly definitely looks a bit bigger  x


----------



## JoJo

caradunne said:


>


What is that is her mouth? ... Her look says it all .. no I have it and it is mine mum


----------



## JoJo

Lovely thread .. what beautiful Blonde we have .. blondes may have more fun .. I will never know lol xxx


----------



## Janev1000

I'm guessing it's the other end of a chunky plastic peg?!


----------



## JoJo

Oh yes well done Jane ... That peg is her's for the taking .. such a beautiful photo ..


----------



## mairi1

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> They're all gorgeous! I love the blondes  & the apricots  I have one of each!
> 
> Izzie is blonde, but as a puppy she was golden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she's cream (she's almost two years old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Poppy is apricot, at 6 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she's nearly 1 year old


Izzie and Poppy are stunning girls, lovely colouring. I bet they look fab when out together and turn a good few heads .


----------



## mairi1

There must be more blonde boys around??!!


----------



## ilovelucy

Here's some of my pure white girl Lucy. When she was younger I thought she may end up with some blonder patches on her ears/tail, but nope, she has stayed white. I love that even though she is almost a year old, she continues to look like a puppy!


----------



## mairi1

Oh I Love Lucy too!! 
She is absolutely gorgeous... Love her curls and lovely fresh white coat ...thanks for posting xx


----------



## TraceyT33

this thread is fab.......can't wait to see how Millie's coat turns out as she is flat coated with a little wave at the mo.....


----------



## RuthMill

Omg poppy is the cutest little baby


----------



## RuthMill

They are all so lovely


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I love Lucy! How beautiful is she  Still looks like a pup just like my Poppy does haha


----------



## caradunne

Yes it is a clothes peg that the little monkey stole from me! She is an American and weighs 6.8 kilos. xx


----------



## anndante

Thought I'd add some pics of Polly from puppy to now. Hope they work!

Sweet innocent puppy!









Polly after her first grooming session









A comfort lover!









Her birthday day out on the beach









Looking for seals on Norfolk boat trip in May









Yesterday, helping in the garden. Have put a couple of kids' T shirts on her to deter licking her spay wound, but this one is a bit too baggy, although it does seem to stop her. The other was in the wash... need I say more!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Polly is gorgeous as well! I think Polly & Lucy look really similar and are a gorgeous colour  x


----------



## anndante

You can't see it in the photos, but Polly has got more and more pale apricot marking coming along her back. But the markings on her face around her eyes and one her ears have faded from when we had her.


----------



## janee

Teddy as a pup


----------



## janee

Teddy as a3 year old


----------



## ali-s.j.

anndante said:


> You can't see it in the photos, but Polly has got more and more pale apricot marking coming along her back. But the markings on her face around her eyes and one her ears have faded from when we had her.


I saw Izzy's brother, also blonde, today. He now has an apricot stripe right along his back - I think it became noticeable as he has been clipped shorter.
Izzy's facial markings have faded away, but the patch on her back has remained.


----------



## janee

ali-s.j. said:


> I saw Izzy's brother, also blonde, today. He now has an apricot stripe right along his back - I think it became noticeable as he has been clipped shorter.
> Izzy's facial markings have faded away, but the patch on her back has remained.


That sounds will Teddy, his facial markings have faded and his now more cream with an apricot stripe down his back


----------



## Frankie's Mom

Here is my Frankie:




























9 weeks:


----------



## mairi1

anndante said:


> You can't see it in the photos, but Polly has got more and more pale apricot marking coming along her back. But the markings on her face around her eyes and one her ears have faded from when we had her.


Polly is gorgeous, her coat looks sooo clean and bright . 
She has a certain heir about her, very demure  
xx


----------



## mairi1

janee said:


> Teddy as a3 year old


Ah...Lovely to see Teddy, he's very handsome, what cross is he? 
X


----------



## mairi1

Frankie's Mom said:


> Here is my Frankie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 weeks:


Frankie is lovely...can't get over his eyes... They don't look real they are sooo bright 
X


----------



## Frankie's Mom

mairi1 said:


> Frankie is lovely...can't get over his eyes... They don't look real they are sooo bright
> X


Thank you!! His eyes are just so blue!! The vet seemed to think that they would turn green but I'm not so sure. However, my middle daughter had BRIGHT blue eyes until she was over 2 years old and then they changed green. Time will tell!!


----------



## caradunne

Frankie is so so so amazing! I love his blue eyes and brown nose. I guess he is an American as you are from the US, I love their cute shorter muzzles.


----------



## mairi1

Yes Cara, I too love the short muzzle of the Americans 

Thanks to everyone for posting their lovely photos... Please keep adding as there are so many variances between them all but all so cute .
Molly says ta xx 🐶


----------



## Scarlett

You all have some gorgeous blonde poos!


----------



## janee

mairi1 said:


> Ah...Lovely to see Teddy, he's very handsome, what cross is he?
> X


He's an english cocker / mini poodle but his a bit of a big boy he's outgrown both his parents by 3 to 4 inches.


----------



## mairi1

I actually thought he looked like an American and they're normally smaller ... He's adorable x


----------



## Tucker2

Here is Tucker at 6 months


----------



## mairi1

LOVE LOVE LOVE tucker . 
Great to see more boys...
xx


----------



## Tucker2

mairi1 said:


> Yes Cara, I too love the short muzzle of the Americans
> 
> Thanks to everyone for posting their lovely photos... Please keep adding as there are so many variances between them all but all so cute .
> Molly says ta xx 🐶


Hi Mairi - how big is Molly now - Tucker is about 13lbs - not sure how much bigger he will get - I am expecting him to be about 15lbs the most. Still can't believe how much Molly and Tucker resemble


----------



## mairi1

Do you know I wasn't going to say it yet again (!!) but yes they are sooo alike, that photo with you is just a male Molly . She is 6 kgs at 6 months so 13lbs... Not sure what she'll be fully grown. Just realised you're in the sates.. I always thought you were here in the UK!! 
Where you are looks far nicer!!!
xx


----------



## Frankie's Mom

caradunne said:


> Frankie is so so so amazing! I love his blue eyes and brown nose. I guess he is an American as you are from the US, I love their cute shorter muzzles.


Yup- American cocker with mini poodle.  He is 1st generation and will be 18-25 lbs. He is only 4 months and growing like a weed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker2

Yes Mairi, I live in the states - the Jersey shore to be exact. Tucker loves the beach so we go as often as possible. Seems our dogs not only look alike, but even weigh the same.


----------



## Frankie's Mom

Tucker2 said:


> Yes Mairi, I live in the states - the Jersey shore to be exact. Tucker loves the beach so we go as often as possible. Seems our dogs not only look alike, but even weigh the same.


I am in NJ too. Bergen County though. What breeder did you get your pup from?


----------



## mairi1

Tucker2 said:


> Yes Mairi, I live in the states - the Jersey shore to be exact. Tucker loves the beach so we go as often as possible. Seems our dogs not only look alike, but even weigh the same.


Molly is very jealous of Tuckers beach lifestyle 
Sounds amazing xx


----------



## Blossomgirl

Ahh its so lovely to see alot of last years pups looking so sweet and grown up. I havent been on here for sooo long but we are still loving our Blossom sooo much. She has just had a rather short haircut as she got rather matted after going swimming down the beach and drying off in the sun (not good) but we get to start again with her coat and I think she appreciates the haircut in the weather we have been having. (I havent uploaded the short haircut onto my laptop yet so will find a recent one pre-cut. xxxxx


----------



## anndante

Blossomgirl said:


> Ahh its so lovely to see alot of last years pups looking so sweet and grown up. I havent been on here for sooo long but we are still loving our Blossom sooo much. She has just had a rather short haircut as she got rather matted after going swimming down the beach and drying off in the sun (not good) but we get to start again with her coat and I think she appreciates the haircut in the weather we have been having. (I havent uploaded the short haircut onto my laptop yet so will find a recent one pre-cut. xxxxx


Gosh, she looks so much like Polly! And we had to have her coat cut after her birthday beach visit in June as it did the same!


----------



## animal lover

My judah is blonce his pic is in gallery not sure how to get it here. yes he is fun to keep clean but I really like the blonde.


----------



## TraceyT33

Hi
This thread is fab... love it and so love the blondie poo's 
Just a question... I have noticed that facially (if that is the correct spelling) there is a difference around the eyes and the length of the nose? Is this anything to do with the breeding? Absolutely love cockapoos


----------



## mairi1

TraceyT33 said:


> Hi
> This thread is fab... love it and so love the blondie poo's
> Just a question... I have noticed that facially (if that is the correct spelling) there is a difference around the eyes and the length of the nose? Is this anything to do with the breeding? Absolutely love cockapoos


Hi Tracey,

Depending on which cocker is bred Determines the length of the nose/muzzle. The Americans have the shorter muzzle. Not sure of what the eye differences are tho ?? X


----------



## colpa110

I also think how they are cut makes a huge difference....


----------



## mairi1

Blossomgirl said:


> Ahh its so lovely to see alot of last years pups looking so sweet and grown up. I havent been on here for sooo long but we are still loving our Blossom sooo much. She has just had a rather short haircut as she got rather matted after going swimming down the beach and drying off in the sun (not good) but we get to start again with her coat and I think she appreciates the haircut in the weather we have been having. (I havent uploaded the short haircut onto my laptop yet so will find a recent one pre-cut. xxxxx


Blossom really is a gorgeous girl. I was looking at photos of her as a puppy, she has got so much lighter. Beautiful


----------



## mairi1

colpa110 said:


> I also think how they are cut makes a huge difference....


Yes Colin, thinking about it you are so right. I don't like the eyes to be too bare


----------



## colpa110

mairi1 said:


> Yes Colin, thinking about it you are so right. I don't like the eyes to be too bare


Me neither


----------



## TraceyT33

Hi Mairi
with some cockapoos the eyes look more round and bigger... probably to do with the cut?
it is all fascinating the world of cockapoo... love it 
it has become an obsession with me now lol... cant wait for my new addition x


----------



## mairi1

TraceyT33 said:


> Hi Mairi
> with some cockapoos the eyes look more round and bigger... probably to do with the cut?
> it is all fascinating the world of cockapoo... love it
> it has become an obsession with me now lol... cant wait for my new addition x


Tracey you'll need to add a pic on here of Millie.
X


----------



## Skyesdog

Here is my little blondie Lola ...


----------



## Skyesdog

.... And Lola at 8 weeks old!


----------



## Blossomgirl

mairi1 said:


> Blossom really is a gorgeous girl. I was looking at photos of her as a puppy, she has got so much lighter. Beautiful


Thanks Mairi, she has changed so much. Blossom was quite gold with a white streak on her nose and head as a pup and now she is just cream all over with gold ears. I love her with a shaggy coat but it did become difficult to manage and with the combination of sea water and sun became matted so I had her cut short. Bless her heart she looked sooo different I thought I had someone elses dog! lol. I have invested in a really good brush and a coat rake so I am going to be very particular about keeping her fur tip top and well groomed as it grows back.

With short hair - Catching some zeds! xxx


----------



## Blossomgirl

Ps. I just had a look at Molly's pics and I must say, she is such a pretty girl. Its not often you can tell if a dog is a girl or boy but the pic you posted at the start of this thread she is such a pretty little girl and looks so dainty - like rough and tumble wouldnt even enter her mind! lol. Bless her, shes adorable. xxx


----------



## mairi1

Blossomgirl said:


> Ps. I just had a look at Molly's pics and I must say, she is such a pretty girl. Its not often you can tell if a dog is a girl or boy but the pic you posted at the start of this thread she is such a pretty little girl and looks so dainty - like rough and tumble wouldnt even enter her mind! lol. Bless her, shes adorable. xxx


Aw thank you 
She is a little star and makes me smile so much. 
Don't be fooled by the cuteness tho.. She enjoys rough and tumble as much as the rest of them


----------



## mairi1

Skyesdog said:


> .... And Lola at 8 weeks old!
> View attachment 3012


Lola is beautiful 
I'm hoping to make the meet on the 25th and will hopefully see Lola there


----------



## Frankie's Mom

Blossomgirl said:


> Thanks Mairi, she has changed so much. Blossom was quite gold with a white streak on her nose and head as a pup and now she is just cream all over with gold ears. I love her with a shaggy coat but it did become difficult to manage and with the combination of sea water and sun became matted so I had her cut short. Bless her heart she looked sooo different I thought I had someone elses dog! lol. I have invested in a really good brush and a coat rake so I am going to be very particular about keeping her fur tip top and well groomed as it grows back.
> 
> With short hair - Catching some zeds! xxx


Frankie sleeps like this all the time!! I am wondering if it is a cockapoo thing!!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Frankie's Mom said:


> Frankie sleeps like this all the time!! I am wondering if it is a cockapoo thing!!


Lol, maybe it is! Its nice to see them so relaxed bless em. Blossom's not settling at all tonight tho.x


----------



## Frankie's Mom

Blossomgirl said:


> Lol, maybe it is! Its nice to see them so relaxed bless em. Blossom's not settling at all tonight tho.x


Here's Frankie right now!!


----------



## amira

Here's Amira, an (almost) five month old energetic cockapoo! 

Though she looks guilty in this photo...


----------



## Frankie's Mom

amira said:


> Here's Amira, an (almost) five month old energetic cockapoo!
> 
> Though she looks guilty in this photo...


She's adorable!!! My Frankie will be five months on the 12th!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TraceyT33

I need to suss out how to take photos off my iphone and transfer them onto my pc then i can upload them onto photobucket.... think i need to ask my daughter lol.... pics to follow (we bring Millie home v soon) x


----------



## mairi1

TraceyT33 said:


> I need to suss out how to take photos off my iphone and transfer them onto my pc then i can upload them onto photobucket.... think i need to ask my daughter lol.... pics to follow (we bring Millie home v soon) x


All my photos are on my iPhone, I just downloaded the photobucket app onto my phone then upload them there, so you can then either do it all on your phone or pc as they will be now on photobucket wherever you use it. 
X


----------



## mairi1

amira said:


> Here's Amira, an (almost) five month old energetic cockapoo!
> 
> Though she looks guilty in this photo...


Oh little Amira is adorable ... Just a little teddy bear xx


----------



## Tucker2

My blondie Tucker was neutered a week ago - here is how he is dealing with it now


----------



## Cupcakejo

Tucker is so cute!

Here's my Daisy as a pup
http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-cZ0-nqqmRxA/TwGHUJq39SI/AAAAAAAAGYI/dTP7FhO_5CM/s512/IMG_1353.JPG

And at 9 months
http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-w...MAGE_73A1EB69-408D-4A87-BD0A-4D9643316374.JPG


----------



## RuthMill

Daisy is beautiful. I love her coat! Pure white with lovely freckles! She is a lovely smoothie just like Lola


----------



## calli.h

Puppy Arthur


Grown Up Arthur


----------



## RuthMill

Awk Arthur is a darling. What a great name!


----------



## Cupcakejo

Thanks Ruth, I'd love to see picture of Lola, there are so few smooth coated poos about.

Jox


----------

